# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > WCF , Web Services , .Net Remoting > گفتگو: کاربرد WCF چیست ؟ ( کجا از WCF استفاده نماییم )

## Alen

سلام به همه دوستان و اساتید
راستش میدونم که WCF برای پیاده سازی معماری 
Service Oriented استفاده میشه
اما می خواستم راجع به این بپرسم که دقیقا کجا باید ( بهتره )
از این تکنیک استفاده بشه
به عنوان مثال آیا این درسته که در یک برنامه که با پایگاه داده 
تحت شبکه قراره کار کنه از این تکنیک استفاده بشه؟
یعنی یه برنامه در سمت سرور رابط پایگاه داده باشه 
و سرویسهایی رو در اختیار کلاینتها قرار بده و
دیگه کلاینتها مستقیما به پایگاه داده متصل نشوند
پیشاپیش ممنون از راهنماییتون

----------


## sia_2007

ارائه امکانات پایگاه داده ؛ در سرویس؛ جز دوباره نویسی ضعیف امکانات دیتابیس؛ و کندی حمل و نقل دیتا چیز دیگری در اختیار ما قرار نمیده.
استفاده های دیگه ای داره
مثل AJAX با jQuery و WCF
ارسال اطلاعات به Silverlight
ارائه وب سرویس به سایر پلتفرم ها؛ مثلا JAVA
ارائه سرویس؛ مثل ارائه امکانات در قالب سرویس. مثل پرینتر یا اینترنت
مثال شما؛ برای کلاینتهای ضعیف خوبه مثلا iPhone یا Win Mobile و ...
و ...
خوبی WCF تو Unified کردن سایر روشهای ارائه سرویس و وب سرویس تو Net. هستش.
مثل WSE و Net Remoting. و ASP.Net Web Service
با Binding های مختلف هستش

----------


## Alen

مرسي از توجه و پاسخ تون 
البته شايد من ‏ منظورم رو درست بيان نكردم
منظور من دقيقا پياده سازي لايه DAL ( وحتي BLL ) در سمت سرور هستش 
خوب چون اگه اين لايه در سمت سرور باشه و نه در سمت كلاينت
باعث افزايش امنيت ميشه ‏، آيا استفاده از WCF براي اين مورد مناسب نيست؟
اگه نه ، چرا ؟ و از چي استفاده كنيم بهتره؟

----------


## sia_2007

بهتر بود مینوشتید BLL و حتی DAL ؛ نه بالعکس
چون روی لایه سرویس همیشه BLL ارائه میشه؛ و DAL هیچ وقت ارائه نمیشه؛
بله این حرکت باعث افزایش امنیت میشه.
و WCF برای این کار مناسبه

----------

